# I like this alot :) : 1Lt Ejuice Dispenser



## KZOR (8/7/16)

Saw it at The Vape Station in Brackenfell (Cape Town).
Only R2.50 a ml. 
Makes one almost thirsty for a brewsky.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/7/16)

That looks so cool. I want . I want


----------



## Switchy (8/7/16)

Where in Brackenfell is this place located?


----------



## Random_Sheep (8/7/16)

So sad this isn't in JHB.
R250 for 100ml!!!!!!!
Please open a store in jhb!


----------



## Modulas (8/7/16)

Address details here

I went and tested some...and I'm sad to say that a lot of them just don't taste good. Some of them had a kinda plastic'y taste. Maybe its just me?
Ended up getting some tropical fizz. Hehe, it didn't taste like plastic.


----------



## Stevape;) (8/7/16)

Shop 16, Boulevard Square,Brackenfell Boulevard, Brackenfell. I saw @Oupa also supplies them with some of his juices so maybe he can give us a bit more info


----------



## Switchy (8/7/16)

Is that on the corner of Brackenfell Boulevard and Protea Weg?


----------



## Modulas (8/7/16)

Yes. Inside the shopping centre


----------



## Switchy (8/7/16)

Sweet will definitely pop in there tomorrow


----------



## Caveman (8/7/16)

Where can I get some of those dispensers?

Nevermind found them...


----------



## KZOR (8/7/16)

Best price I can find it for is here :

http://www.superbuy.co.za/vintage-style-gas-pump-liquor-dispenser-retro-chrome-plated.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (8/7/16)

KZOR said:


> Best price I can find it for is here :
> 
> http://www.superbuy.co.za/vintage-style-gas-pump-liquor-dispenser-retro-chrome-plated.html



I might have to pick me up one of these. That would just look amazing on my desk....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (8/7/16)

Would look epic on the bar counter


----------



## Sterling Vape (8/7/16)

Is the juice any good though?


----------



## Modulas (8/7/16)

The Tropical Fizz that I ended up taking tastes like lichee. Not a bad juice for R50/20ml.
The others didn't taste good to me at all.


----------

